# Replace Wrought Iron interior railing



## esam75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Any idea what it would cost to remove an iron staircase railing and newel posts and replace with them with wood? 

The problem is that the railing in the hallway over the stairs is only about 32 tall inches and feels unsafe (code is 36 inches now). 
My wife also doesn't like the look of the iron and would rather have a wood railing with wood newel posts.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Since this is a DIY site, we're really encourage folks to avoid asking cost related questions or answering them. The specifics of your job could really affect the price and nobody's doing you any favors by throwing arbitrary numbers at you. 

If you're wanting to pay to have it done, just get a few bids and compare them. 

If you want to ask questions regarding the specifics of how to do the job yourself, you've definitely come to the right place. :thumbsup:


----------



## esam75 (Mar 19, 2009)

You are absolutely right. I guess the better question is: If the issue is a railing that is too short, can anyone suggest a DYI project to either add another railing or increase the height. And without a blow torch 




thekctermite said:


> Since this is a DIY site, we're really encourage folks to avoid asking cost related questions or answering them. The specifics of your job could really affect the price and nobody's doing you any favors by throwing arbitrary numbers at you.
> 
> If you're wanting to pay to have it done, just get a few bids and compare them.
> 
> If you want to ask questions regarding the specifics of how to do the job yourself, you've definitely come to the right place. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg24k (Mar 19, 2009)

esam75 said:


> You are absolutely right. I guess the better question is: If the issue is a railing that is too short, can anyone suggest a DYI project to either add another railing or increase the height. And without a blow torch


You can try and install composite or vinyl railing. That would be the best bet for you if you plan to DIY. Most railing comes in kits, they have templates, hardware and instructions, in addition you can also get different kinds of post mounting brackets for concrete or brick applications and you can do it with some basic tools which you already have or you can rent.

Good luck


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't think that composite or vinyl would be very fitting on the interior of a home. :no:

There's always the possibility of adding additional material to the top of the railing, perhaps some wood. Holes could be drilled and tapped into the existing iron to affix the wood to it. Might look good, might not.

How are your carpentry skills? Replacing the existing guardrail with a new wood one will really put your carpentry skills to the test. The toughest part of it will be the installation of a newel post if there is one. If there isn't a newel or a transition to a handrail at the stairs then this is definitely something you can do with some basic carpentry skills and tools.


----------



## esam75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Greg24k said:


> You can try and install composite or vinyl railing. That would be the best bet for you if you plan to DIY. Most railing comes in kits, they have templates, hardware and instructions, in addition you can also get different kinds of post mounting brackets for concrete or brick applications and you can do it with some basic tools which you already have or you can rent.
> 
> Good luck


 
Thanks for the suggestions. We have to do an exterior railing too and these might be good tips for that.


----------



## esam75 (Mar 19, 2009)

My carpentry skills are minimal and this is will be my first home. I think this is going to be beyond my abilities. 

My wife and I are both about the same height about 5' 9" and the railing feels unsafe for her because even though we're the same height her legs are about 4 inches longer than mine! 

We also have 2 boys who as they get older will probably be roughhousing, etc. 

I wonder if we hired someone to remove and replace the whole thing if the iron railing and posts would be salvageable to be used by someone else? Or would they have to be cut with a torch? 

The house was built in 1926 so the fittings on the stairs would not be something that standard newels could be dropped into. 

Maybe we just need to get used to since people have lived in the home for 80 years and I doubt anyone fell over the edge. :wink:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You could certainly have a new iron railing fabricated. I definitely agree that your guard is short compared to today's standards.


----------

